# Any recommendations for self catering winter sun holiday?



## Bern (26 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a self catering apartment suitable for a winter sun holiday? 

Travelling in January with our 11 month old baby. Would be great to have somewhere family friendly with a pool, near the beach, shops, restaurants etc but not overly commercialised - does anywhere exist like this?

Thanks
Bernie


----------



## runner (26 Nov 2009)

Maybe book cheap scheduled flights with AR to Las Palmas, Gran Canaria.
These rentable bungalows are very quiet, central and clean.
Have stayed here myself a few times.
http://www.svterraflorpark.com/
Just one of many suggestions!


----------



## Bern (26 Nov 2009)

Hi there Runner, 

Thanks for that it looks lovely. If you have any more suggestions I would really appreciate it!


----------



## rosemartin (26 Nov 2009)

southern spain costa del sol but i would also go for gran canaria and am aiming for gran canaria in late february


----------



## Eithneangela (26 Nov 2009)

Lots of available self-catering units in Southern Spain.  The flights to the Canaries are approx 4 and a half hours long as agains 2 for Spain.  This is on top of the 2 hours in the airport and the time it takes you to get from home to the airport.  With an 11 month old, I'd strongly advise against this type of trip, not fair on the baby, not fair on you, and not fair on other travellers.  Enjoy Spain!


----------



## kildarebuild (27 Nov 2009)

Hi - I am planning a trip as well funnily enough I have a 9 month old daughter and intend to have a holiday in mid january, we were looking at Budget Travel, but then they went bust! Thanksfully we had not booked anything with them. I think Spain would be a little too cold? Wife is a sun freak! She also likes the beach - and our daughter is such a joy - always exploring so it would need to be safe and plenty of amenities. The Canaries are the only suitable place - and what we do is time the flight for when she would be asleep, early evening going over this way she would be asleep - but its difficult to find self catering apartments out there, is there any directory where people insert there houses / apartments on it? Nothing with Google. .. . .


----------



## djsim (27 Nov 2009)

I have been to this place two years ago:



Lovely, very quite and child friendly.

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Nov 2009)

Might I suggest Lanzarote . 

That being said Gran Canaria would have a slight edge on weather at that time. January would be the coolest / potentially wettest ( wet as in "is that a cloud on the horizon"  ) month of the year in the Canaries. 

However this last summer/autumn has been best for many years. Lanzarote has had hottest October since 1977 and November is breaking records too. That means warmer water temps coming into winter and hopefully a mild winter too.


----------



## suemoo1 (27 Nov 2009)

+1 for lanzarote.. cannot beat it.. love this island and great for kids..


----------



## WEAQ (27 Nov 2009)

portugal all the way ,family friendly great weather and no problems with kids.took family away first time this year instead of spain,what an eye opener .never go back to spain after that (kids were 1.5 and 3)albefera was the resort


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Nov 2009)

kildarebuild said:


> Hi  but its difficult to find self catering apartments out there, is there any directory where people insert there houses / apartments on it? Nothing with Google. .. . .


 
www.ownersdirect.co.uk
www.holiday-rentals.co.uk
www.holidaylettings.co.uk

I have used all of these. Remember to register your booking with the website to get free insurance cover in case of fraud.


----------



## runner (27 Nov 2009)

Agreed with most post above.
Do remember that Spain/Portugal area that time of year has 'walking around' type weather rather than sitting out weather in Canaries. Again as said, the Gran Canaria has a statistically better chance of good weather that time of year compared to the othet islands.
Also you will be booking flights with AL, and these are scheduled departures around 2pm which should mean the young kids are at their best on the way out. The standard return is around 8pm departure, but you can prepare for that.


----------



## emmt (30 Nov 2009)

+1 for lanzarote also

Just back and the weather was fab. The flight was just less than 4hours (3.5 on the way back). We stayed in Puerto del Carmen which was only a 15min drive from the airport so that really shortens your journey. Also car hire was exceedingly reasonable (EUR83 for 5 days for a brand new Citroen C3)
We rented a self catering apartment in a villa through www.lanzarote1.com. Very secure and within walking distance from the beach and the old town. 

Met a couple on the flight who were staying in the Fariones complex. They had a small child (about 15months old) and they chose this cos they thought it seemed to be the most child friendly place they could find. Its on the beach. Dont know how well they liked it but it looks good. Was a lot more expensive that the self catering apartment we rented tho (EUR550 versus the EUR230 we paid for 5 days)


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Dec 2009)

emmt. Did you have any problems with ants or cockroaches? Can't stand the blighters.


----------



## emmt (1 Dec 2009)

I can honestly say that I didnt see a single ant or cockroach in the apartment and we were there for 5 days, had breakfast there and maybe a few beers and Doritos before heading out for the night!

There were signs in the apartment urging people to dump their rubbish daily in the street bins and we did this daily. I did see some tiny ants by the pool one of the days but no cockroaches there either. 

The apartment was spotless so this was probably the reason. Whenever a group moved out, a team of cleaners were in the very next morning.


----------



## PiedPiper (11 Dec 2009)

I have a lovely one bed apartment in Fuerteventura thats ideal with a 3 pools including a kiddie pool and am doing a great deal for anyone interested.

Fuerteventua is great value at the moment as the tourist trade is well down the most expensive part is getting there.


----------



## monagt (14 Dec 2009)

Lanzarote - rains in Jan and Dec (i'm just back) also coldest of Canaries and there is always a wind as its a bit flat - but other that that its OK.
Barcelo in Costa Teguise good value, dont go junior suite or Full board unless you eat a lot and Drinks extra unless you are All Inclusive which is NOT the same as F/B.
Free Bus in/out of Playa Teguise and hotel Occidental Oasis opposite it so choice enternainment, free wi fi in pub beside it
Bus to Puerto Carmen which is the Touristy place 2.60 each and 45 mins- 1 hour
hotel €20 and 20 15/20 mins from Arrecife center & airport

Gran Canaria a bit warmer - Gloria Palace Amadores in Puerto Rico nice for H/Board or F/Board - allow for water and wine on top of board and look for a room overlooking the Pools, Rooms are huge.

It will be COLD at night and on Cloudy Days at this time of year so clothes, and a brolly may be needed, important.

Air Lingus have direct flights to L and Fuertoventura, dont know about Gran C as we were with a tour operators, which means you queue on/off coach ;(


M


----------

